# Old Ariens Find ?



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Ad says its an ariens snowblower with a Tecumseh engine .Any idea what year this could be? Their asking 60.00 Might be a good fixer up for my daughters house. Not sure if it runs but I would pull the plug see if it turns over with a little oil down the cyl head.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

There will be a seperate model number for the "tractor" and for the blower. Those two numbers are easily decoded.

Look here - - > http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/index.html


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Well I just bought it for $50.00 pick it up this weekend.lol 
older gentleman ( well older than me & I'm in my 50's ) say before I use it I should get it serviced......ya think? I plan on a complete tear down of it and to restore it as new. New paint and stickers!!
I have a couple of spray guns, compressor ect. I wonder if my automotive
paint store can match Ariens orange paint?
I think the bucket is a 20 inch.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks Kiss4afrog I'm looking it up now.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The front blower should be a 20" manufactured in 1975 as shown on page 6 of the above link.

Don't forget to check out the "Trac Team" accessories.

Eventually a total of Ten different attachments would be available in the Trac-Team line!

Sno-Thro attachment
Reel Mower
Rotary Mower
Lawn Vaccum
Rotary Broom
Shredder/Grinder
Shredder/Bagger
Rotary Tiller (so far only confirmed for the 932000 series)
and..going on the rear of the tractor, rather than the front:
A trailing wheeled "sulky" seat to create a riding mower!

They are talked about on page 5 about 3/4 of the way down.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

$50, with a running engine would be a good buy.

Chevy engine orange is pretty close and it's what is the most common paint used. I have a couple cans for my two Ariens.
Lot's of painting ideas in that Ariens History, also able to see photos of units that are painted with the engine paint.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

to bad thats not a tracteam model, that is one of the weird ariens with dual shaft tecumsehs. still, for 50 bucks, a good buy


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Ill post pics when I pick it up and post the serial number on the engine and tractor part of it also .
This will be my second Ariens snowblower I have bought this summer and its 90 deg's here today.! Now I own three of them & one new Ariens lawn mower.
_I have a weakness for Orange Ariens machines , stereo recievers, motorcycles, yardsales and 
brunettes. I'm just not sure in what order..lol_


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

loneraider said:


> I have a weakness for Orange Ariens machines , stereo recievers, motorcycles, yardsales and
> brunettes. I'm just not sure in what order..lol


You are allowed to have as many as the above items you want, but don't be tempted to have more than ONE brunette or you forfeit all the other things. :redface:


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Nice, I picked up a 1973 that is pretty much identical to that one about 6 months ago, also for cheap. I fixed it up a bit and it runs great now.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice find Raider!
you posted the tag on the side of the bucket, bucket model number 922003,
which is only the model number of the scoop attachment.
there should be a similar tag at the rear of the machine, which is the model number for the snowblower itself, as a complete unit.

You have an Ariens 22,000 series from 1971 or 1972.

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page6.html

post the number from the rear of the machine, if the tag is still there.
And if the Tecumseh engine still has its data tag, post the Tecumseh model and serial numbers as well, that will tell us the exact model year of your snowblower.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

serial number 001865 on tractor manufactured # 922013 or 922012 or 922014 and its a 5 hp Tecumseh. It runs but the guy stripped the spark plug hole a bit but I can tap it. he said the carb was rebuilt with new o rings rubbers ect... the bill was 270.00 lol needless to say who knows what was done. When you pull it over the recoil is tight but once its rolled over a few times it loosens up. He said it was sitting for 3 yrs not touched
as they have a contractor do their driveway now.. I'll post more pics tomorrow.
The numbers are what they are as far as I can tell.. Oh and it has good spark and the tires are not the hard rubber ones/


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

well I'm leaning towards a 1975 from the numbers and several pics on this web site. Over all shape of this machine is pretty good ! It needs a good cleaning , wd 40 everywhere and sand prep & paint and a carb clean and some new stickers but surprising most of the stickers are in good shape.
I think I lucked out here. Loving the fact its a 5 hp also.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Update on the 922003 - today I pulled the carb off cleaned it with carb cleaner and compressed air & got lucky all the gaskets were still good to reuse. It starts on the first pull and the auger works ,so does the gears forward and back. The lever that engages the drive and spins the augers 
works but the augers spin all the time when the machine is running. Is it supposed to do that?..
Also when I reassembled the carb and tried to start it I forgot about the lever on the right side that has to be released in order for the motor to start....Took me a few minutes of scratching my head until I figured it out!!!.. Another issue is the motors puffs blue smoke , not at start up but after a few min. But it was sitting for 2 or 3 yrs so maybe it needs a good run or maybe some rings..lol.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

loneraider said:


> The lever that engages the drive and spins the augers works but the augers spin all the time when the machine is running. Is it supposed to do that?..


No, the auger should stop when you disengage the lever.



loneraider said:


> . Another issue is the motors puffs blue smoke , not at start up but after a few min. But it was sitting for 2 or 3 yrs so maybe it needs a good run or maybe some rings..lol.


Could be some stuck rings. Try some Seafoam in the gas or the engine oil to free up the rings. Hopefully it's not worn rings!


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

if its worn rings your going to be in for a fun time, thats one of the dual output shaft tecumsehs meaning you can only use a dual shaft engine. better hope just the rings are worn and that aluminum cylinder wall isnt scored


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Some more pics of the 5 hp Tecumseh. I dis-assembled the tractor from the bucket and the motor does have the dual shaft engine & that's a first for me , All the bolts came out pretty easy & I didn't snap any.lol
The only real hurdle to this restore is to separate the big pully on the back side of the bucket which is attached to the auger. I did remove the allen screws- 2 of them but the pully is seized onto the shaft, I guess I need more heat to free it up!! So on the engine
side of things the crank shaft propels the auger for throwing snow and the cam shaft is used for the forward & reverse of the tractor.The cam pully uses 2 small belts also. Like 43128 said its not an easy engine to replace if its gone bad but after the carb cleaning it runs good and yesterday I sprayed wd 40 down the cyl and soaked the valve stems & rolled it over a few time and will let it sit for a couple of days before I fire it up and dump the oil again. I also fixed the cross threads on the spark plug hole. 
Picking up a ngk plug today/ I thought the white tag in the last photo was interesting in the change of the pin for 4,5 or 6 hp engines.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You can try putting the Seafoam right down the spark plug hole and letting it sit. You could also try diesel or kerosene. 

If you end up taking the piston out, Donyboy73 has some good ideas on using a torch in the video.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Nice! Looks very similar to the 1973 model I fixed up a few months ago. I had a few busted head bolts, so that was a project to fix!

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...3138-1973-922008-refreshed-running-again.html


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Got the tractor up on the bench to clean it out & amazingly looks to be in pretty good shape for the year. I sprayed everything down with wd40
all the gears,linkages,shifters..ect. I still haven't figured out why the auger 
turns all the time when running but I have to replace that main belt for it so maybe its just an adjustment. Once I get it cleaned up I will grease the gears and button it all up. The friction disc looks a little wore on the edges but forward & reverse seem to work ok. Here's some more pics...


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Don't forget to wipe down the friction and drive disc's with brake cleaner or alcohol to remove the WD40, they will slip unless completely dry. A light coat of lithium grease on the hex shaft will last longer than oil.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

An update on the 922003 restore. I used the Donnyboy Youtube trick to remove the large pulley from the bucket. I had to drill two holes on each side & install 2 bolts with the puller and a lot of heat but it finally came off.
The inside bearing was toast so its a good thing I went this route!!. The Augers were well greased so removing them was fairly easy. I'm not sure if Ariens used lead in their paint in the 70's so a respirator/mask is best when using the power sander on the bucket as that dust goes everywhere..lol

Priming & paint is in progress and I did pick up Chevy engine orange
at Canadian tire , That's the color to use for sure.
Going to order
Ariens 05406300 Sealed ball bearing for the bucket / ebay

New V BELT for Ariens 72056 / 07205600 as the old one is pretty worn.

Got lucky as the most of the bolts came out pretty good & even the scraper blade bolts to. Stainless for replacements at the hardware store.
I'm going to try to use the tires & rims off my compressor ,they might fit?
I also drained the auger gearcase flushed it out & refilled with gear oil/ no grease in there/ just oil..


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice job you're doing on that Ariens :wavetowel2:


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank You .Making something old _ new again, a restore project is a lot of fun. So Chevy orange engine enamel is a perfect match. Ordered a bearing for the auger shaft and almost done sanding the bucket. Perfect day for painting.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

The bucket is finally done & the only glitch was I had to use a 1/2 in tap in order to install the bolt in the auger shaft, guess I rounded the outside of it with a hammer or something lol. All the bolts & hardware I cleaned up with my bench grinder using a wire wheel & polishing pads. I saved a few stickers by covering them up with mylar clear tape before I sanded everything down. Next was paint and a couple coats of clear to hopefully make it last a few more yrs.


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

Lookin good!


----------

